# Hamtun K2 - titanium diver on the cheap?



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

https://hamtun.co/blogs/news/reviews-of-the-hamtun-kraken-h2

Nothing to do with me, but this looks pretty sweet (Kickstarter is launching March 5th). Titanium with SR coating, ceramic bezel with inset lume, AR coated Sapphire, choice of automatic Seiko or Swiss movement, decent lume, looks nice too. That's a lot of value in there.

Any of you lot had a chance to handle a Hamtun watch in the flesh before? If the build quality is generally on point I'm gonna try to snag one of these at the ludicrous early bird price.


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

Saw a review for this on a Youtube video this morning. Think the channel is called Just One More Watch or something...

I actually really like the watch and for £199 seems like a bargain. Will be keeping a close eye on the Kickstarter :thumbsup:


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Yeah that Scottish lad who reviews cheapo Chinese stuff, it's where I saw it too :biggrin:


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Made it in on the early bird, they are flipping flying out tho.

Was like 150 gone in 2 mins. :wacko:

Edit. 600 gone in 7 mins.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I missed out on the super early bird: apparently there were 400 people online at launch waiting to pounce. I got in at £219 though and will be going for a white dial. I'm still undecided on whether to get the Seiko or Sellita movement though.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Congratulations on getting one - never seen a Kickstarter rocket so much.

Personally I'd pay the extra for the Sellita - but that's only because I'm a movement snob - I'm sure the Seiko is a great movement :thumbsup:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

what about the blue dial?

Currently at £188k of the £20k needed. Fully funded in 30 seconds! I got me one, but think I will stick with the black dial


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Lampoc said:


> I missed out on the super early bird: apparently there were 400 people online at launch waiting to pounce. I got in at £219 though and will be going for a white dial. I'm still undecided on whether to get the Seiko or Sellita movement though.


 The case won't be any thinner with the sellita, so I'm pretty set on the Seiko.

The big question is dial color. From what I've seen im with you on the white, but it depends what the other one(s?) look like.

I'm kinda surprised this hasn't got much attention on here. Looking forward to getting my hands on one!


----------



## Carpathia Watch Co. (Mar 15, 2017)

Good friend of mine, They are very nice quality watches


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

This is a thing too, apparently.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I've just been looking at these. It appears there will be various coloured dial options and they have a new round of 'rewards' on offer.

English company with a bit of a track record and certainly seem amazing VFM.

That yellow looks nice, but not at the price, which isn't as low as 199 now.

Anyone got a picture of the blue or any other colours? Green could sway me.

The Halios Seaforth had a similar customer response and there are a few around for sale now, including one on here, I think? So could be worth waiting to pick one up pre-owned,


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

There were a fair few multi-watch packages gone, so I'm assuming there will be some for sale (or the scalpers will cancel if/when it doesn't sell out completely).

For the moolah I don't think it's worth waiting. £200 is a very fair price for the spec, and I really like the look of them. Would be disappointed if I held off and couldn't get hold of one later on.

Can't seem to see the stretch goals anywhere though, so afaik better clasp & more dial colours are the options.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

ry ry said:


> For the moolah I don't think it's worth waiting. £200 is a very fair price for the spec,


 But they've gone now. The cheapest currently is 239 with 194 left of 500.


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Here is the blue fwiw.


----------



## Pyr0 (Mar 5, 2019)

First post - woo lol

I was a little disappointed to miss out on the super early pricing, but went for one anyway.

First Kickstarter, first Hamtun & first titanium watch


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

ry ry said:


> Here is the blue fwiw.


 Thanks, but that's not for me. It's a bit drab really.


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Yeah I'm not huge on the blue, no contrast to it.

That's a render I think, but I suspect it'll be quite flat looking.


----------



## Daz. (Dec 26, 2015)

They do seem to be good value even at the current prices

extras being added like free rubber strap etc

i managed to get a pair early on.

now just need to decide on colours etc


----------



## Pyr0 (Mar 5, 2019)

I actually quite like the blue dial above.

I've upgraded my pledge to the sellita movement in the hopes of a slightly slimmer case.


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Plowing through the comments thread on Kickstarter (it's like an entitled WIS version of a YouTube comments thread, I wouldn't recommend!) ....

* It looks like they'll be able to shave .5 - .7mm off the case for the sellita which is pretty cool.

* Some kind of ratcheting clasp is in the works, will be at no additional cost,

* We're all getting a free rubber strap (with the original clasp) thrown in,

* display caseback is a +££ option but there movement isnt decorated - no custom rotor and the watch is already pretty thick. I'm not fussed.

* It's grade 2 titanium (same as the Pelagos) but with a PVD-style coating. I have no idea how durable the coating will be.

* Dial colors incoming, sounds like there will be a whole bunch to choose from.

* Titanium 12 hour bezel insert is an option. Looks quite nice and changes the whole look of the watch.

* Meteorite dial might be a thing (I think it looks dreadful tbh, but whatever floats people's boats)

* some random Aussie chap rage-cancelled his super early bird pledge because he couldn't have an additional 10% off the price. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

Typical, I completely missed this thread till now. I was looking for a titanium watch and love the design of this.

It was now £249 plus the extra for the swiss movement, but fair price and no import tax etc.

SO...…...I'm in !


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

At £249.00 its still fantastic value - I cannot help but think they under valued it - but great for anyone buying one


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

It's nice to buy something and then be told we will be getting a rubber strap free with it.

I am going Seiko movement and no display back. Why have a window on a plain view? Plus it keeps the case depth down a bit.

I don't generally get on with modern divers watches due to the weight and size. I'm hopeful that the titanium will sway me.


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

I've went for the Swiss movement and preferring the white dial, as I don't currently have one. Think the ratcheting clasp is a must though!


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

White dial, Seiko movement, black bezel, regular case back with the sweet octopus engraving here.

I was in the process of pricing up a modded SKX with white dial, lumed ceramic bezel, upgraded movement, sword hands and sapphire - would have cost about 600 quid. Instead I got more or less exactly what I wanted in titanium for 200. I'm happy as Larry.

I think I'm going to enjoy this one. Now I just need to wait till September to get my grubby mits on it 

Totally agree with you about the display back too, Scott.

Imo makes an already chunky watch thicker and heavier, just so you can occasionally peer around the bracelet for a sideways look at an undecorated movement.

I've also just realised I got the name wrong in the title. Doh!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Tempted by that but I've just got a Ti divers watch (Helgray TCD-01 in orange) so I'm not really in the market right now. The Helgray is a full size diver (40+mm) with a solid link bracelet but is light compared to a similar size stainless steel diver. According to the balance at work it weighs 110g with bracelet sized for a 6.75"/7" wrist. The auto movement in the Hamtun will probably add a few grammes (my Helgray is quartz) but even so it'll be a fair bit lighter than the auto divers you're probably used to.


----------



## Pyr0 (Mar 5, 2019)

I just wish we didn't have to wait till September lol

I think it's either blue or white for me.

I managed to save an extra £20 on the cost yesterday as someone dropped out of the earlier tiers


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

This finishes up today. Sticking with the cheap movement and putting it in rotation with the skx.

Glad I took a punt, hopefully it's not *****!


----------



## Absolute (Jan 20, 2008)

I got in at 219 myself.

Will wait til survey time, but likely a white dial potentially with phantom no date.. although the date window is really tastefully done.


----------



## Hussle (Jun 26, 2017)

I have the Hamtun Neon from an earlier KS campaign, it's a nice watch, well made with nice specs. The bracelet was a bit naff though so it lives on a leather strap now.


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Hussle said:


> I have the Hamtun Neon from an earlier KS campaign, it's a nice watch, well made with nice specs. The bracelet was a bit naff though so it lives on a leather strap now.


 That's good to hear, cheers. If the watch itself is quality that's encouraging 

Shame about the bracelet. What was wrong with it, generic budget watch skimping? The ratcheting clasp for this is based on the Neon's I believe.


----------



## Absolute (Jan 20, 2008)

The strap on the prototype looked a bit flimsy to be fair.

I do have a feeling though that it's going to be nice.

The rubber (free) strap for example is moulded to the lugs, which is an oversight many watch makes have.


----------



## Hussle (Jun 26, 2017)

ry ry said:


> That's good to hear, cheers. If the watch itself is quality that's encouraging
> 
> Shame about the bracelet. What was wrong with it, generic budget watch skimping? The ratcheting clasp for this is based on the Neon's I believe.


 The clasp does not join/fit the bracelet particularly well and I couldn't get it comfortable on me, also sharp edges. It's not the worst bracelet but not the same quality as the watch. I'm actually thinking of moving it on as I don't wear it since I have bought other nicer watches.


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Hussle said:


> The clasp does not join/fit the bracelet particularly well and I couldn't get it comfortable on me, also sharp edges. It's not the worst bracelet but not the same quality as the watch. I'm actually thinking of moving it on as I don't wear it since I have bought other nicer watches.


 Fair, thanks for the feedback - I appreciate it, especially since I was going to upgrade to the SW200. If the quality isn't quite right I'll think twice about dropping another hundred on it.


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Preorders have briefly reopened on indigogo

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/kraken-h2-premium-titanium-watches

But the prices are not earlybird anymore, so if you desperately wanted one but somehow missed out, the opportunity is there - it just won't be quite so cheap.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

It took more than long enough but my Hamtun finally arrived today:




























I'm actually quite impressed to be honest - a proper bargain for £230.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Congratulations :thumbsup:


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

Very nice Jamie.

I am still waiting for the white sellita with the black bezel ( however I did order the Ti one as an extra), but sadly no post today....

Richy


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I've had notification that I have a DHL delivery due on Monday, so hopefully that will be mine coming too

(But it might be the Omega, Ebel, Seiko or Longines I am also expecting)


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

Look what arrived today...….



Really like it but there is a little play on the bezel, what was your's like Lampoc ?

Richy


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

mine arrived too. The DHL must be something else

No play in the bezel here


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Richy said:


> Really like it but there is a little play on the bezel, what was your's like Lampoc ?


 A very tiny amount of play but certainly nothing I'd worry about.


----------

